# history for your game(monday) 04-07-2003



## alsih2o (Apr 7, 2003)

*history for your game(monday)*

Stonehenge, stone circles, dolmens, ancient standing stones, cairns, barrows, hillforts and archaeology of megalithic Europe- http://www.stonepages.com/

 pre-pyramid building stone art from egypt- http://www.guardian.co.uk/arts/news/story/0,11711,930114,00.html

 also form egypt, oldest mummififcation proof- http://www.msnbc.com/news/893363.asp

worlds oldest dress, and a pile of other stuff- http://www.guardian.co.uk/arts/news/story/0,11711,927867,00.html

 a big pile of valuable art and antiquites 500 meters down- http://www.ekathimerini.com/4dcgi/_w_articles_politics_100016_02/04/2003_28128

 freaky! i am not so sure about this one, but what a plot hook!- http://www.maphist.nl/illustr.html

 is has been said before, but a big ol' chuink of national archives is up now- http://www.msnbc.com/news/895649.asp

roman hygeine- http://ancienthistory.about.com/library/weekly/aa031303a.htm

 twits who think the  "james ossuary" was made by aliens- plot-hook-o-rama- http://english.pravda.ru/main/2002/11/14/39518.html

 out of place, out of time- http://straitstimes.asia1.com.sg/asia/story/0,4386,181534,00.html

 "memorizing" ancient sites- http://u.presstelegram.com/Stories/0,1413,218~24212~1066547,00.html

i hope some of you find this pile useful, until next week


----------



## Eridanis (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks, Clay! I can only imagine what your bookmarks file looks like...


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 7, 2003)

eh, a lot of these come from a mailing list a friend turned me on to, and various perusings, altho my favorites box is huge!


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Apr 7, 2003)

What mailing list?  I'd like to sign up.


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 7, 2003)

To subscribe to Explorator, send a blank email message to:
mailto:Explorator-subscribe@yahoogroups.com

 it is called explorator, i would [ost more of them but many do not meet board criteria. there are, for instance, many pieces about saving archeological sites in areas of the world that are currntly strife or war ridden.

 it is a great little list, ireccomend it to all d.m.'s as an inspirational tool


----------



## willpax (Apr 7, 2003)

As always, I appreciate the links. They are always thought provoking. 

I'm still not sure the SA map couldn't be coincidence, but it is fascinating. One subject I don't know much about is trade in pre-Columbian South America.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: history for your game(monday)*



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> * freaky! i am not so sure about this one, but what a plot hook!- http://www.maphist.nl/illustr.html
> 
> *




this one has gottta be just a coincidence...


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: history for your game(monday)*



			
				BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> *
> 
> this one has gottta be just a coincidence... *




Why a coincidence? The technology to circumnavigate Sth Americ was available at the time and the Aztecs and Mayans held sway over huge areas either directly or indirectly (through trade and diplomacy etc)

plus if the people of Nazca can draw a gargantuan spider surely whoever did this map was quite capable of doing it.


----------

